# Big Game Baiting Presentation



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

If your wildlife club is looking for a pertient program topic, NDGF personnel are available for a power point presentation on big game baiting consequences. The public at large as well as sportsmen need to be informed on this topic that has come before the ND legislature in the last 2 sessions. 
Barnes County Wildlife Federation will host an open meeting with this program March 12th, 7pm, VFW Club, Valley City, ND. Everyone is welcome.
Contact NDGF: [email protected]d.gov for more info.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

ttt. The BCWF meeting this Wed. is open to the public. NDGF will have a presentation on baiting of big game and the consequences. 7pm, VC VFW.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This was a facinating presentation. One of the slides showed a large concentration of deer pouring into an area that was baited with a semi truck load of screenings. By the shooting shack. Wisconsin data shows that deer harvest actually goes up when baiting is outlawed.

Thank you NDGF for good the info.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Wisconsin data shows that deer harvest actually goes up when baiting is outlawed.


I didn't see the presentation, but like I said before the presentation the large bait dumps are not just intended to lure deer in to them, they are intended to lure deer away from everyone else.

Baiting I don't see as any worse than doe in heat scent if kept to small amounts. It would be hard to enforce the number of baiting sites, but individual bait piles should be limited to five gallons. Something that an individual uses, not something an outfitter uses to take deer away from anyone who doesn't pay them.


----------



## Dave Brandt (Jun 20, 2003)

Anyone interested:

The Stutsman County Wildlife Federation has invited Chris Grondahl (NDGF) to give this program at our next metting on April 10th. The presentation begins at 7:00 pm, food will be served starting at 6:30. Everyone is invited so you don't have to be a member to attend. Location is at the Bunker clubhouse on the west side of Hillcrest golf course (A on the map, south side of the road). Hope to see you there.

-Dave

"Our hunting heritage is what we as sportsmen collectively choose to make it. The battles won to this point in time are credited to the rich heritage that our fathers and grandfathers left in our care, but the battles of future generations will be won or lost based upon actions we take in preserving that heritage today." -Me


----------

